# BAMA vs LSU GET TOGETHER



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Would like to see who is interested. I'm thinking about having a party even though I may not like the results. LOL

It will be BYOB of course but I would supply the 1st 20 burgers and 10lbs of chicken wings. Was looking at maybe doing a spigatthi (sp?) for the 1st game. 

Looking to see who would be interested and if I can handle it. 

Was thinking about playing a little poker before the BIG GAME and all also. Smack talk to fine but now disrespect to the other fans.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

What time is the game Murph


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

murph just let us know when.. and we'll be there if we can....


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Murph, I might be interested, but I think I might be pulling for the wrong team!!


----------



## cobiajeff2 (Oct 5, 2007)

That sounds like a good time murph, but me and a few other tide fans will be pestering the lsu faithful in our neighborhood.oke I hope we give 'em hell.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like fun, but I was just informed by my wife i will be in Montgomery with family Saturday. Guess I will watch it there.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a plan! I might be the second only LSU fan.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Believe me Mark, I'm not a LSU hater. LSU should win and with little intrest I'm dropping down to 5lb of chicken wings. There are 3-4 LSU fans I hoped would admit and a few BAMA fans but was hoping it would stay below 20. Looks like no problem. 

I'm expecting the worse but hopeing for the best. :doh 

It is a SEC College football game so a blind squirrell can always find a nut. :angel


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

If there's going to be LSU fans you'll need to make plenty of corndogs.:letsparty

http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?S=14#s=14&f=1016&t=1313661


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

we'll come murph...what time is the game?...



what happened last time we talked? you said you and nikki were stopping by...oh well, next time...


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Count me in.....What time?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Murph! what time???? Where is your house too??


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well... Whats the plan Murph?


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Austin (11/3/2007)*Well... Whats the plan Murph?


Maybe all the invites and info went backchannel (PM's).Roll Tide


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Murph thanks for the call. Would have been nice to get together, but I was finishing the siding on my shop. It's so close to done I can taste it.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bowed Up (11/3/2007)*Murph thanks for the call. Would have been nice to get together, but I was finishing the siding on my shop. It's so close to done I can taste it.


Looking foward to seeing the new shed. It sucked. I WAS THE ONLY BAMA FAN OR THE ONLY PERSON PULLING FOR BAMA. :banghead:banghead (LOL)

Thought BAMA had it with 4 minutes to go and when they got the ball back with 1:30 to go but crap happens. :reallycrying


----------

